# Degrado Salvini,scontro "vip" da B. D'Urso



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

L'ex ministro dell'Interno ha accettato l'invito di "Live-Non è la D'Urso" ed è stato oggetto ieri sera in diretta tv di un confronto con i cosiddetti vip: Zanicchi,D'Eusanio,Parietti,A. Argento,Idris)
Bufera sui social,specie contro Asia Argento.
Ovviamente nessun discorso politico serio da ambo le parti.


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

un politico serio non può andare in una trasmissione del genere,figuriamoci uno che aspira a fare il premier.
questa non è solita ospitata della domenica pomeriggio dove purtroppo sono passati tutti,perchè fa ascolti alti ed un politico è attratto da fare un monologo con le domande docili.
fare queste "sfide" con gente incompetente giusto per fare il ganzo sui social è inaccettabile.


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2019)

Non ho capito: Salvini vs Asia Argento, la Parietti, la Zanicchi e co?


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

sì è una formula inventata la scorsa stagione dalla D'urso,per cui arriva un personaggio discusso e di fronte si mettono vari "vip" tra chi lo apprezza e chi è critico.
il tutto è durato un'ora.
non metto il link,ma lo trovi facilmente e l'ha postato lui stesso su twitter.

la D'Urso livorosa,avrà avuto mandato da Berlusconi di non genuflettersi.
pare che abbia taroccato anche esito voto facendolo passare come un pari quando era pro Salvini.


p.s.

la Zanicchi era l'unica pro Salvini


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Settembre 2019)

Che pagliaccio..


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

questi "confronti" avrebbe dovuto farli in sede europea,non in tv con questi microbi vippetti.
il fotogramma del degrado.



>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2019)

A giudicare dai selfie dell'Argento, dalle scuse ritrattate alla fine e dai complimenti sul suo aspetto fisico mi pare di aver capito che l'Argento puntasse al capitone del capitano...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2019)

Non guardo quella porcata, ho preferito Tataranni sull'1 e poi ho guardato Giletti. Però ho sentito che è successo veramente di tutto con tanto di giornalisti di sinistra imbufaliti su Twitter, da dare contro perfino alla Parietti ed Asia Argento incapaci secondo loro di mettere Salvini in difficoltà. Per curiosità guarderò  .


----------



## MarcoG (23 Settembre 2019)

Ho visto la trasmissione a cena fuori, la mandavano come fosse porta a porta.. basso livello, dati sparati a caso, pubblico preso da persone della Lega e la cosa è apparsa subito evidente... 
questo è il fiore dell'italia politica attuale, il miglior politico che abbiamo...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> un politico serio non può andare in una trasmissione del genere,figuriamoci uno che aspira a fare il premier.
> questa non è solita ospitata della domenica pomeriggio dove purtroppo sono passati tutti,perchè fa ascolti alti ed un politico è attratto da fare un monologo con le domande docili.
> fare queste "sfide" con gente incompetente giusto per fare il ganzo sui social è inaccettabile.



Il ruolo di Salvini nella Lega è questo, è l'esponente che ci mette la faccia nei mass media. Non è una novità, credo che iniziò quando posò nudo per non ricordo quale rivista. L'estate in spiaggia corrisponde anche: si presenta come uomo normale, del popolo, per cui una vacanza elitaria nel lusso non è conveniente e a lui sta bene così.
E' il capo in quanto specialista nella comunicazione, quindi il primo esponente. I tecnici che si occupano di legiferare non sono esposti: Bagnai e Borghi li conoscono in pochi per esempio, partecipando solo ogni tanto in trasmissioni a tema.


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Settembre 2019)

Come showman è indiscutibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì è una formula inventata la scorsa stagione dalla D'urso,per cui arriva un personaggio discusso e di fronte si mettono vari "vip" tra chi lo apprezza e chi è critico.
> il tutto è durato un'ora.
> non metto il link,ma lo trovi facilmente e l'ha postato lui stesso su twitter.
> 
> ...



ti sbagli,

pare che abbia vinto il PD come nelle vere elez.... ah no.




juventino ha scritto:


> Non ho capito: Salvini vs Asia Argento, la Parietti, la Zanicchi e co?



dicono che si sia fatto dare una mano dal suo compagno di merende berlusca. ci voleva un professionista contro queste divoratrici.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> un politico serio non può andare in una trasmissione del genere,figuriamoci uno che aspira a fare il premier.
> questa non è solita ospitata della domenica pomeriggio dove purtroppo sono passati tutti,perchè fa ascolti alti ed un politico è attratto da fare un monologo con le domande docili.
> fare queste "sfide" con gente incompetente giusto per fare il ganzo sui social è inaccettabile.


E' stato invitato dalla D'Urso che gli ha chiesto in ginocchio di venire, dopo il flop della prima puntata di domenica scorsa. Ora gli ascolti sono un pò cresciuti (dall'11 al 14%, merito di Salvini), ma è stato comunque battuto da Rai 1.


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' stato invitato dalla D'Urso che gli ha chiesto in ginocchio di venire, dopo il flop della prima puntata di domenica scorsa. Ora gli ascolti sono un pò cresciuti (dall'11 al 14%, merito di Salvini), ma è stato comunque battuto da Rai 1.



e nel frattempo il "caso (umano) prati" ha traslocato a la7,ricorderai bene che sia stato l'unico motivo del boom di ascolti della scorsa primavera tanto che lo stesso Pier Silvio disse imbarazzato "se non interessa la vicenda si può sempre cambiare canale".
trasmissione da cestinare immediatamente e limitare la conduttrice a pomeriggio5
anche la ricerca di ascolti e di spazi pubblicitari venduti DEVE avere un limite,non tutto è concesso.


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il ruolo di Salvini nella Lega è questo, è l'esponente che ci mette la faccia nei mass media. Non è una novità, credo che iniziò quando posò nudo per non ricordo quale rivista. L'estate in spiaggia corrisponde anche: si presenta come uomo normale, del popolo, per cui una vacanza elitaria nel lusso non è conveniente e a lui sta bene così.
> E' il capo in quanto specialista nella comunicazione, quindi il primo esponente. I tecnici che si occupano di legiferare non sono esposti: Bagnai e Borghi li conoscono in pochi per esempio, partecipando solo ogni tanto in trasmissioni a tema.



certo che è una novità,mai visto un politico italiano di professione in questa situazione francamente.
salvini non lo fa per sembrare uno del popolo,lui è proprio così.
non c'è una strategia dietro,forse è l'unico lato sincero


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Settembre 2019)

E' un qualcosa sì di degradante, ma soprattutto di desolante, perché il degrado non si chiude lì; questo qui aspira a diventare presidente del consiglio!!! 

L'aspetto che fa specie poi è un altro: Salvini è perfettamente a suo agio nell'ambiente trash televisivo, è proprio nel suo territorio. E' logico pensare da dove provengano parte dei voti per lui: i telespettatori di barbara d'urso sono in milioni


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi "confronti" avrebbe dovuto farli in sede europea,non in tv con questi microbi vippetti.
> il fotogramma del degrado.


La sede europea, almeno a livello teorico, è un posto per gente qualificata e adulta. Salvini con quale bagaglio culturale si presenta? Il massimo che riesce ad elaborare è "noi non diciamo buongiorno signora Merkel, buonasera signor Macron". Non è bravo neanche nel sarcasmo, almeno Berlusconi con la battuta sul ruolo di kapò dimostrò che se proprio devi apparire ridicolo, devi farlo in maniera suprema


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo che è una novità,mai visto un politico italiano di professione in questa situazione francamente.
> salvini non lo fa per sembrare uno del popolo,lui è proprio così.
> non c'è una strategia dietro,forse è l'unico lato sincero



Salvini deve sfatare il personaggio alieno e cattivo che una buona fetta di ignoranti soprattutto al meridione ha accettato acriticamente.
Presentandosi in programmi simili guadagnerà dei voti mentre non perderà il cuore del suo elettorato, che conosce le suddette ragioni quindi non ne fa un problema.


----------

